# Metallic-Schrift



## teon (25. April 2006)

Hallo!

Wie könnte ich mit Photoshop dieses Bild machen?

http://www.gruselromane.de/woelfe/logo_woelfe.jpg

Einen Metall-Hintergrund habe ich bereits, aber wie mache ich die Schrift?

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten


----------



## holzoepfael (25. April 2006)

Würde das so versuchen:
Hintergrund, Schrift draufpacken, dann auf Ebenestile gehen und dort auf Abgeflachte Kanten und Relief und dort oben auf "Relief an allen Kanten" auswählen und dann bei Fülloptionen bei "Erweiterte Füllmethode die Deckkraft ganz runtersetzen.....


----------



## teon (25. April 2006)

Danke, funktioniert!


----------

